# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cụ nào chuyên món này không ạh?

## vufree

Có Người đang tìm đối tác làm món này. Cụ nào làm được không ạh??? 3000 bộ đầu tiên, sau đó làm lâu dài..

----------


## ngocbh2001

bác phai cho biết mỗi món cân nặng,giá cả thế nào để anh em còn biết

----------


## truongkiet

Quan tâm. Mà chủ thớt ở đâu

----------

